

Edward Snowden and Julian Assange top Bill at SXSW - rjf90
http://ibnlive.in.com/news/edward-snowden-julian-assange-top-bill-at-sxsw-2014/456593-11.html

======
pouzy
Assange was fairly boring in the end (maybe due to the technical
difficulties), I hope Snowden will be better.

I'm not sure it's worth going to the virtual keynotes if you are at SXSW, I
would have prefered viewing the Assange one from outside in live streaming.

Neil Degrasse Tyson was magical though.

~~~
rjf90
Agreed on Neil Degrasse Tyson.

